
Fable video game team hunted down troll - funkylexoo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38315793
======
Neliquat
TLdr- They accidentally released unflattering screenshots and tracked down
kids threatening to release them. Not really a troll at all but covering for
their own poor practices. Just wow.

